# 2012 312Bh Awning Question



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I got a 2012 312BH, and when I tilt the awning down on one side to let the water drain, the door will rub on the awning. Is there something I am doing wrong. I know the awning has a auto dump but I really don't want to have a big pool of water falling on me when I am not expecting it. I only does it when the awning is fully extended out and the arms are either straight or angled down. If pull it in a couple of inches I have plenty of room above the door, but I can only drop down the side by the kitchen so the door does not rub.
Do I just have to live with this or is something wrong? So far this is the only thing I have found wrong with the camper. Wait, one more thing they designed wrong, the front gray water dump is under the front slid out. So you have to either get 2 sewer hoses or crawl under the slide to connect the hose.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

kmonty1 said:


> I got a 2012 312BH, and when I tilt the awning down on one side to let the water drain, the door will rub on the awning. Is there something I am doing wrong. I know the awning has a auto dump but I really don't want to have a big pool of water falling on me when I am not expecting it. I only does it when the awning is fully extended out and the arms are either straight or angled down. If pull it in a couple of inches I have plenty of room above the door, but I can only drop down the side by the kitchen so the door does not rub.
> Do I just have to live with this or is something wrong? So far this is the only thing I have found wrong with the camper. Wait, one more thing they designed wrong, the front gray water dump is under the front slid out. So you have to either get 2 sewer hoses or crawl under the slide to connect the hose.


I think you just found one disadvantage of two doors! Our 295RE with a single door works fine with with one side down, but only because I can tilt the awning down at the end away from the door. I don't think your doing anything wrong, the clearance between the awning and door isn't much, so any additional tilt at the door end gives door rub. On ours, it does negate the ability to drop both sides down for more shade. Personally, I don't like the "autodump" feature, I'd rather have rain run off.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the same situation with my two doors. What works for me is, after extending the awning, I retract it enough that the seam that attaches the fabric to the roller, is up on top of the roller. That raises the awning about 2 or 3 inches. Then I drop the rear of the awning till the door just barely touches the fabric. On our trailer, that has been enough for the water to shed off the awning.


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have just been bringing it back up a few inch's too. The awning only covers the front door, but when you bring the back down it still lowers the front a little bit.
As long as I have not been doing anything wrong I am ok with it. Guess I will just have to deal with it.


----------

